
HowTo: Implementor's guide to rssCloud - _pius
http://rsscloud.org/walkthrough.html
======
frognibble
I recommend reading this comparison of protocols before investing time in
rssCloud:
[http://code.google.com/p/pubsubhubbub/wiki/ComparingProtocol...](http://code.google.com/p/pubsubhubbub/wiki/ComparingProtocols)

